# How old are you?



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

And where are you from?

I'm 32. And I'm from a backwards place known as "Alabama"... you may have heard of it in various jokes throughout the years.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I am 23. And I am from southern Sweden. You might have heard myths about Sweden. They are all true.


----------



## Variable Pitch (May 2, 2010)

Heya! Im 24 and from Virginia Beach and have been DP free for about a month now.

And for the ladies.....

Im single. You know you want it. Thats right. I just typed that.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

That was a wierd comment above me...
A young 16 and a half in Australia, where probably most of the rumours youve hear are not true!


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

match_stick_1 said:


> That was a wierd comment above me...
> A young 16 and a half in Australia, where probably most of the rumours youve hear are not true!


But I like weird comments.

To the guy who made the weird comment, How did you become DP free?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

rob35235 said:


> And where are you from?
> 
> I'm 32. And I'm from a backwards place known as "Alabama"... you may have heard of it in various jokes throughout the years.


15 from NY


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm 23 and I'm from SLC, Utah. Yes... there are mormons here. But I'm not one of them and most of my friends are not mormon either.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Have you seen the film "SLC Punk!" David?

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0133189/

I remember it being good.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I'm 27. I live in the beautiful Pacific northwest, just north of Vancouver Washington. Just to make it perfectly clear, that movie "Without a Paddle" was COMPLETELY inaccurate. We don't have southern accents, we don't ride pigs, and there are NO redwoods in the Columbia River Gorge







Oh and I'm newly single







but I'm a Christian, so that probably kills 99.9% of my dating chances on this sight.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2010)

Inzom said:


> Have you seen the film "SLC Punk!" David?
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0133189/
> 
> I remember it being good.


Yeah man, that movie is closer to the truth of how it is here. Even we get Mormons knocking on our doors trying to convert us. There is an entire non-mormon culture that is/has been flourishing here regardless of all of the mormons.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

22 from a remote place called california where it is always cold


----------



## outlaw (May 20, 2010)

20 from Ontario, Canada.. and I like saying "eh"


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> I'm 27. I live in the beautiful Pacific northwest, just north of Vancouver Washington. Just to make it perfectly clear, that movie "Without a Paddle" was COMPLETELY inaccurate. We don't have southern accents, we don't ride pigs, and there are NO redwoods in the Columbia River Gorge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Sarah. I'm 20 and live close to here, just down south a ways. It is really beautiful here!


----------



## junkinmahcranium (Jun 29, 2010)

17, Wisconsin/Illinois.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> we get Mormons knocking on our doors trying to convert us.


lol I just have to post this because you mentioned it:


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2010)

15 from maryland lolz


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

15 from Massachusetts. Mmm clam chowder.



Inzom said:


> Have you seen the film "SLC Punk!" David?
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0133189/
> 
> I remember it being good.


One of my favorites! ;P


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Cant go wrong with Matthew Lillard.


----------



## deadtoself (Apr 13, 2009)

rob35235 said:


> And where are you from?
> 
> I'm 32. And I'm from a backwards place known as "Alabama"... you may have heard of it in various jokes throughout the years.


I'm 30. And I'm from Palmdale, California... you may have heard of it if you live here.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I have heard of it. I´m not normal.


----------



## deadtoself (Apr 13, 2009)

Inzom said:


> I have heard of it. I´m not normal.


That _is_ weird. I had never heard of it when I was living on the other side of California.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes!! There are a people younger than me







now i dont feel so young ...


----------



## PDubya86 (Jul 17, 2010)

24 from the UK, and right now I'm scared of a piece of paper sat next to me on the desk.

God this is pathetic.


----------



## Feral (Mar 1, 2008)

20, currently living in the barren wasteland otherwise known as the north of England.

Getting out of here soon, thank god.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm 19, and I live in Lisbon (Portugal) , no weird comments from me


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm 23( in two weeks from now I'll be 24







).I live in middle-south of Israel. I don't know what you've heard about Israel.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

29 and still alive!


----------



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

We can go in order now.. I'm 30..


----------



## ElectricRelaxation (May 2, 2010)

23 from NYC, the worst place to have DP/DR lol


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

ElectricRelaxation said:


> 23 from NYC, the worst place to have DP/DR lol


No, you are 31! It must go in order!


----------



## deadtoself (Apr 13, 2009)

nix said:


> No, you are 31! It must go in order!


hahah... your OCD is showing...


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

deadtoself said:


> hahah... your OCD is showing...


lol


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

ElectricRelaxation said:


> 23 from NYC, the worst place to have DP/DR lol


agreed

22, nyc


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

Im from Copenhagen, Denmark.... I "celabrated" my 30 years birthday last nowember... My first birthday in DP-DR-land....


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Inzom said:


> lol I just have to post this because you mentioned it:


HAHAHA, dude that was hilarious!!! lol.









anyway, 24, spokane washington u.s.a.


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

deadtoself said:


> hahah... your OCD is showing...


Now we all must start from begining! 
I am 1 year old


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

I am 2 (plus 0)

from jacksonville,florida, its 103 out right now.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

17, Norway (NO WAY), the good things you've heard about Norway is all lies, the bad things are probably true.


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

26 in December! A Capricorn!


----------



## Variable Pitch (May 2, 2010)

[quote name='rob35235' date='05 August 2010 - 07:36 PM' timestamp='1281051368' post='199856']
But I like weird comments.

To the guy who made the weird comment, How did you become DP free?
[/quote/]

Thanks weird comment liker! I was mostly joking when I said that above comment... mostly. And yeah, I suppose I do have a different sense of humor than most. Ah well. I have fun with it, and would rather be like that than the dull monotany of being normal. 2.5 kids, a wife your steadily growing bored of, same dead end job for the last ten years, house with a yappy little poodle in a cookie-cutter neighborhood and picking out curtains 10:00 am satuday morning. No thank you.
As for how I became DP free, I believe it was a mix of getting a little older and learning how to handle stress withought self-imploding, eating right for the first time in my life, starting a somewhat serious excersize program and adopting a different and somewhat more optimistic outlook on life and people in general, including myself. It's either that or the chemical imbalance in my brainium decided it had enough and left. Either or.


----------



## nic.m (Aug 8, 2010)

25 living in not-quite-outback Australia.

The bakery I go to has kangaroos roaming around the grounds, but my house only seems to attract stray dogs looking to freak out my cats. So the rumours are only sort of true...


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

18

I live in the UK


----------



## Ameloulou (Jun 27, 2010)

Im 22 and living in Quebec,Canada. Frenchies for the win eh! And yes, poutine is DELICIOUS!


----------



## OctoberK (Sep 2, 2010)

20 and from New Jersey BUT NOT like anything you see on Jersey Shore...


----------



## wouhou (Mar 11, 2010)

21 from France(Paris), dp since my 12 years old. I'm ON THE PLACE MOTHERFOK!


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

17/New Brunswick Canada


----------



## ROBO (Jul 29, 2010)

from Israel, 23 today! and instead of celebrating, im studying for differential and integral calculus exam that i have on sunday.. haha

and, EverDream, im from Modiin by the way..


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm from Germany, 23 y.o. . And Sauerkraut tastes delicious !


----------



## kate7 (Jul 25, 2010)

i am from new jersey too


----------



## Fullmetal (Dec 8, 2009)

And I live in the Netherlands!


----------



## china77 (Aug 27, 2010)

[/quote]
31 from NJ Baby!!


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

ROBO said:


> from Israel, 23 today! and instead of celebrating, im studying for differential and integral calculus exam that i have on sunday.. haha
> 
> and, EverDream, im from Modiin by the way..


Finally someone else from Israel (there were some other people from Israel in the forum but they are all gone now)!
I start tomorrow my last year at the university...

Welcome and happy birthday!


----------



## ROBO (Jul 29, 2010)

EverDream said:


> Finally someone else from Israel (there were some other people from Israel in the forum but they are all gone now)!
> I start tomorrow my last year at the university...
> 
> Welcome and happy birthday!


haaa thanks!

good luck with your last year!


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

22 Canada Represent yo!


----------



## snowcat3030 (Sep 30, 2010)

31yo from Canberra, Australia. I have periodic DP/DR with normality in between.


----------

